# MY LIFE AT STAKE !!! fingers crossed... clock's ticking...



## jal_desai (May 18, 2008)

hello... this is the wierdest post i m ever writing.. to cut story short, i have a sweet little girlfriend and we have been in a relationship for around 1 yr. both of us have agreed to get married and we have even told this to our parents... but on her side they believe in a Guruji whom they must ask for permission... and His decision will be final.. My girlfriend just messged me that she had wrote a letter to guruji and his decision can come anytime... THIS IS MAKING ME SO SHIVERY... GETTING COLD ALL OVER... I CANNOT LEAVE HER... u ppl are very close to me .. so thot of sharing my fear with u...

thinking of tearing the leaves .. 'i will marry her' ... 'i wont'.... 'i will' ... 'i wont'


----------



## Faun (May 18, 2008)

guruji ko dakshina(bribe) do


----------



## Garbage (May 18, 2008)

[size=+2]हमारी शुभकामनायें आप के साथ है... !!![/size] []


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (May 18, 2008)

OMFG noob parents.lol.


----------



## iMav (May 18, 2008)

u ch*t u are a dhabba to the male community at 21 u are giving up life for a girl  arre woh guruji ne na bola aur nahi hua kuch toh koi aur sahi, aur agli guru wali matt doondhna

we here pray and hope for a positive feedback from the guru but at the same time would say that it's not worth anything drastic


----------



## Count Dracula (May 18, 2008)

Guruji deciding relationships lol.Seriously, why rely on a Guruji for your marriage?.Its your marriage.Your girlfriend.Your life.I respect your girlfriends family's intrest in consulting a Guru.If he denies you,try to mention to her parents how much you love her.And maybe they will listen to you.Aur suhag raat acche se manana


----------



## jal_desai (May 18, 2008)

iMav said:


> u ch*t u are a dhabba to the male community at 21 u are giving up life for a girl  arre woh guruji ne na bola aur nahi hua kuch toh koi aur sahi, aur agli guru wali matt doondhna
> 
> we here pray and hope for a positive feedback from the guru but at the same time would say that it's not worth anything drastic



stop dhabba vabba thing... i respect her and her emotions... and their respect for Him.. This is the only thing for me being silent


----------



## Garbage (May 18, 2008)

Count Dracula said:


> Guruji deciding relationships lol.Seriously, why rely on a Guruji for your marriage?.Its your marriage.Your girlfriend.Your life.I respect your girlfriends family's intrest in consulting a Guru.If he denies you,try to mention to her parents how much you love her.And maybe they will listen to you.Aur suhag raat acche se manana


abe, usake shaadi ki padi hai, aur tu suhag raat ki baatain kar raha hai... :/


----------



## Pathik (May 18, 2008)

Bribe the bloody Guruji.


----------



## koolbluez (May 18, 2008)

As we can see clearly... u've 2 choices... Do or dont 
Wait till a conclusion comes... it may b +ve or -ve.
Make it +ve with a "dakshina" (as our dudes here mentioned)
Or pray God give u better luck and save the "dakshina" money for the marriage (with whomsoever u r destined to marry) 

It's all in ur hands... wait or grab the opportunity. These times r demanding 4 u... dude.... All the best....


Hey... btw... u can invite ur Guruji here... and we'll talk him into marrying u off to the gal of ur dreams 

We've a lot of arguers here..  who can convince God that he is the devil... Guruji to baaye haath ka khel hai.. inkeliye, right guyz 

Digit forum - Joinin ppl 4 making the world a better place


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 18, 2008)

Tell you what jal_desai, first pm mediator, pay him some 1000 bucks or something... anything for your girl, right? so do that, and pay travel expenses for him to come to that guru. Wait for one week, and we can see a new forum account called "Guruji". And he will of course allow that girl to be married to you. Then you invite us all to the big happy desai wedding and mediator as the special guest. He's your man  His name is mediator but he does the opposite... you rock man


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 18, 2008)

HUH!!people are sooo superstitious!What has that guruji got to do with your marriage?


----------



## xbonez (May 18, 2008)

hire a hitman....no guruji, no tension


----------



## jal_desai (May 18, 2008)

Where is MEDIATOR???????


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 18, 2008)

Uh... there is a saying in tamil nadu that you you can even tell 1000 lies to conduct a marriage. Why dont you tell that YOUR guruji has asked you two to marry? hehe tell that your family goes by his rules only...


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 18, 2008)

^^
yea,anybody read that story 'The Missing Mail'?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 18, 2008)

wtf !
in Mahabharata *Lord Krishna* had love marriage with with is GF... I think her name is Lordess *Radha*
he went to her kingdom and took her away in his ratha/chariot.

Stupid guruji


----------



## j_h (May 18, 2008)

Best of luck. if this guruji says no, elope. i will let you stay with me for a couple of months


----------



## coolbuddy (May 18, 2008)

dude just beg guruji for d +ve reply........


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 18, 2008)

Also a possibility that the parents are lying with guruji story and blaa blah because they think you are a loser ..!!


----------



## praka123 (May 18, 2008)

if you are serious,first do a register marriage with the help of your friends.then wait for the Guriji wala drama.if Guruji denied,then you can show that you ppl are married already!
^Hey!this is a SERIOUS advice


----------



## iMav (May 18, 2008)

arre kya bola guru ne?


----------



## gxsaurav (May 18, 2008)

Who wants to marry her, U or GurujI?

i guess U, so f*** the guru & kick him, it's your & hers marriage & Gurus need not apply.


----------



## prasad_den (May 18, 2008)

This is what one of my friends did, when his fiance`s parents told him something similar about the need to consult a Guruji.. He met his GFs parents and told them that he respects their decision to consult the Guruji, but irrespective of what the Guru tells, he'll be marrying the girl and that is final..
Do the same thing... tell it on their face that you are not gonna give up if the Guru says no..!


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 18, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> ^^
> yea,anybody read that story 'The Missing Mail'?



YEP! it was in the english textbooks... class 11 or 12... his name was thanappa or something...


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 18, 2008)

go to that guruji,smash him u and tell him that nothing can stop u from marrying that girl.
If u dont want violence,then bribe him.


----------



## gigyaster (May 18, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> wtf !
> in Mahabharata *Lord Krishna* had love marriage with with is GF... I think her name is Lordess *Radha*
> he went to her kingdom and took her away in his ratha/chariot.
> 
> Stupid guruji


nice said.

People believes in guruji in this _zamana_(generation) also.
Old people, old concept. I don't hesitate to say that even my parents are somewhat like this(believes in guruji and etc etc). I still remember the days before  my board exams this year, my mommy bought a pen and told me to write the answer script (atleast the name in the answer script) with that pen only because one guruji(i respect him) had done some mantras on it. I wrote the whole maths paper with that pen(thinking that I would do well in it as I'm weak in it, actually), but my maths paper had the worst disastrous end. 

Oh!! very sorry, i wrote my own story here instead of commenting on someone's else.


----------



## s18000rpm (May 18, 2008)

show your gf's parents the climax of  "Lage Raho Munna Bhai" movie


----------



## escape7 (May 18, 2008)

xbonez said:


> hire a hitman....no guruji, no tension



Lol, that seriously made me laugh...

OT: Just wait and watch, i feel its too early for marriage, make a life first, with marriage comes responsibilities, its not easy...


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (May 18, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> show your gf's parents the climax of  "Lage Raho Munna Bhai" movie



yeah that's what u oughtta do.


----------



## Faun (May 18, 2008)

1. Go to guruji and then greet him with dakshina (bribe) and praises (dont over react), tell him that you and her love each other and will be thankful for his wise decision in making your life.

2. Show the movie Lage Raho Munna Bhai after the guruji agrees, to the parents of the gal to know what mistake they were making throughout the life. (though I dont believe that people like to take good values from movies , they just go for entertainment)



escape7 said:


> Lol, that seriously made me laugh...
> 
> OT: Just wait and watch, i feel its too early for marriage, make a life first, with marriage comes responsibilities, its not easy...


21 is a bit early form marriage, 
25-26 is the ideal age, lol but u should get married before doomsday


----------



## kumarmohit (May 18, 2008)

Kyon kisi bechare gareeb guru ko galiyan dete ho, abhi guru ne nahi thode hi kiya hai. kya pata woh modern guru ho?
Maan hi jaaye?

Aur nahi maane to gareebi ka ilaj to sab bata hi chuke hai. Guruji ko gurudakshina do, woh tumhe shiksha (whatever is the name of gf ) bilkul denge!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (May 18, 2008)

T159 said:


> lol but u should get married before doomsday


haha,yea,you gonna die anyways.lol.


----------



## phreak0ut (May 18, 2008)

Screw the guruji. First of all, IMO, 21 is too early for marriage. There are lot of things to achieve in this age, apart from marriage and sex. Concentrate on your career.


----------



## chicha (May 18, 2008)

take aaj tak ppl with you and start a small drama, they will take care of the rest.

on a serious note, you are 21 and already talking about getting married? man trust me getting married is easy but what comes after is not easy and will take huge amounts of maturity.

things change a lot after you get married, she no longer is your gf, you simple can not ignore her there is law involved.

what ever it is be careful. i wish you lots of luck and my prayers are with you.


----------



## jal_desai (May 19, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> wtf !
> in Mahabharata *Lord Krishna* had love marriage with with is GF... I think her name is Lordess *Radha*
> he went to her kingdom and took her away in his ratha/chariot.
> 
> Stupid guruji



u  r utterly wrong.... KRISHNA MARRIED RUKMANI, AND RADHA MARRIED ANAY.



a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Also a possibility that the parents are lying with guruji story and blaa blah because they think you are a loser ..!!



well just by sharing u all my story doesnt make me a LOSER... i am not asking for your help... i am just considering u f**king important enough to share it with...



chicha said:


> take aaj tak ppl with you and start a small drama, they will take care of the rest.
> 
> on a serious note, you are 21 and already talking about getting married? man trust me getting married is easy but what comes after is not easy and will take huge amounts of maturity.
> 
> ...




haha nice aaj tak idea... thnks dude... and by the way i m NOT getting married NOW... its just the permission... she will be happy to be my fiancee for 1-2 years...



j_h said:


> Best of luck. if this guruji says no, elope. i will let you stay with me for a couple of months




eloping!!! Nice idea....  and thnks for ur generousity... an option to stay at ur home is added to my list.. 



praka123 said:


> if you are serious,first do a register marriage with the help of your friends.then wait for the Guriji wala drama.if Guruji denied,then you can show that you ppl are married already!
> ^Hey!this is a SERIOUS advice



wow... preety daring stuff! but she respects guruji... so i have to go the "SRK-way" in DDLJ.... REMEMBER??? ("Babuji khud tumhara haath mere haath mein denge" kind of thing)



prasad_den said:


> This is what one of my friends did, when his fiance`s parents told him something similar about the need to consult a Guruji.. He met his GFs parents and told them that he respects their decision to consult the Guruji, but irrespective of what the Guru tells, he'll be marrying the girl and that is final..
> Do the same thing... tell it on their face that you are not gonna give up if the Guru says no..!



Ya u just said wat i was thinking... but unlike ur friend, i m going to tell them after the decision comes.. coz if i say them now and if decision turn out to be yes then i 'll feel embarassed... so i'll say tht later. thnks dude



s18000rpm said:


> show your gf's parents the climax of  "Lage Raho Munna Bhai" movie



hey hey ... cool idea! on a personal note i loved tht scene..


----------



## Pat (May 19, 2008)

You guys should seriously get a life..Whats with the hatred towards the word "guruji" ? The guy himself said that he respects the girls decision and choice in this matter, why the heck are you guys speaking utter bullshit about a guru whom you dont even know! Pretty sick all of you!!


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 19, 2008)

Its not hatred... its just dislike. No offence to your GF or her family jal_desai, but what kind of a person/family favours other's decisions to their own? He might be a god-man or whatever, but still, life should be lived by you, and only you have the right to take decisions in your life. Others can suggest ideas, but they shouldnt make decisions for us. I believe in god, but I consider these as superstitions.

Ontopic, the best way is you take your gf and go to the guru, fall on his feet and tell him you two are getting married. and ask him to bless you people. and he cannot deny blessings to anyone, because he is a guruji. you are happy, your gf is happy, her family is happy.


----------



## confused (May 19, 2008)

bollywood movie plot?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 19, 2008)

Well i Said the parents some where down the line consider you as a loser...  not me 
According to me you are a cool guy 

Or the parents have got their own reason and are making guruji stories ... 
Or may be there really is a guruji.. in which case guruji decides your fate...


----------



## blueshift (May 19, 2008)

Guruji will decide whether you have a 'mangal' or not!


----------



## nishantv2003 (May 19, 2008)

yaar jal,
her parents r consulting Guruji may be for Kundli(huge possibility) and her or u being Mangli or any stuff like that...
i have a very simple solution for u,
download the program Kundli lite and enter u and ur gf data in it and check the results...
if it says possitive(touch wood) then every thing is good  , but if it says negative then be prepaird and start thinking allready tht wth r u gona do next, how will u tackle the situation....

yaar dont mind but im just thinking tht, since u r 21 she must b around 20-21(and she can b of diff. caste/religion i dont know but just thinking) and it is a very easy for parents of a girl to give excuse to not marry there girl in such a way that u dont have much 2 say n tht way is called the emotional/senti way.....

it is nice tht u respect them, i would also have done the same but i dont want 2 miss on practical possibilities......

all the best for u n her 2gether......


----------



## jal_desai (May 19, 2008)

nishantv2003 said:


> yaar jal,
> her parents r consulting Guruji may be for Kundli(huge possibility) and her or u being Mangli or any stuff like that...
> i have a very simple solution for u,
> download the program Kundli lite and enter u and ur gf data in it and check the results...
> ...



possibility of kundli checking is much i guess... her mom is happy with me and collected my details some time back....


----------



## iMav (May 19, 2008)

jal_desai said:


> collected my details some time back....


boss bach ke rehna, ghar se nikle toh aas paas aage piche nazar rakhna


----------



## siniranji (May 19, 2008)

apply a security patch on that guruji (vulnerability) to secure both of you


----------



## Faun (May 19, 2008)

^bling bling
care to bling it ?


----------



## prasad_den (May 19, 2008)

jxcess2 said:


> Hey dude,
> 
> How does your girlfriend look? If u don't make it I'll be glad to pass my kundali to her guru. Just tell me his email id, I'll pass it to him right away and trust me I'll take very gud care of her for u.
> 
> ...


What does that mean....?? If you feel its a spam thread, stay away from it.. No need to hurt others' feelings and sentiments..!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 19, 2008)

jal_desai said:


> possibility of kundli checking is much i guess... her mom is happy with me and collected my details some time back....


you are on the right track. Show them your sincearity, potential and skills. Impress the in-laws. If possible, pay a visit to this guruji of theirs, and _get a good impression_. Its as simple as that. No decent person can refuse a good man. Show them your goodness.


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (May 19, 2008)

Wow man, u are in some serious sh*t. Like mentioned by fellow forum members, start praying. Whether your gf's parents consults guruji or not, its their belief and u shouldn't do anything to hurt their feelings. And their decision is final and binding, don't do any heroics, it will cause more damage. 

Best of luck bro, and also do keep us posted of the happenings.


----------



## prasad_den (May 19, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> you are on the right track. Show them your sincearity, potential and skills. Impress the in-laws. If possible, pay a visit to this guruji of theirs, and _get a good impression_. Its as simple as that. No decent person can refuse a good man. Show them your goodness.


Gurujis can do anything... refuse a good man too citing astrological reasons.. 



			
				jxcess2 said:
			
		

> Spamming is not allowed in this forum. So many of my posts have been closed by the moderator calling them spam, so why shouldn't this be any different?


Report it then...! Let the mods decide.


----------



## din (May 19, 2008)

@jxcess2

I think we should not hurt anyone's feelings. Your comment was kinda rude. If you think this thread is a spam or you do not like it, comment on a nice manner, or report it to the mods with proper reason. 

That guy might be believing in many things and also on the words of the Guruji.  And I think we can give him suggestions or comments (or even criticize him) but respecting his idea / way of thinking.

I guess you are a very young guy or a person who do not give importance to other's sentiments. In both case, leaving a nice comment is always better - than being rude at the poor guy.


----------



## jal_desai (May 19, 2008)

hey I am not spamming re. I was feeling just a bit worried and thts y i started a thread so tht i can get some moral support from u all guys... it doesnt matter we havent seen each other.. but virtually we know each other. Time is the most important thing in our life and still we are spending it here to troubleshoot the problem of a person we dont even know... so as a matter of fact we are doing a very beautiful thing of being helpful to someone.... 

ONTOPIC: well still the fingers are crossed brothers.... right now there is a Healthy silence between me and her.. she will call me once the decision comes... and i will do similar to wat metalheadgautham said.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 19, 2008)

^^ He posted this in a public forum for getting moral support. Not for getting flamed. If you have anything against this, start a thread in Fight Club, and we can go there and have a fun time till Kalpik decides to curfew on it 

Dude, understand he is facing a tough time and needs encouragement, not advice against his girlfriend. If you're a doctor and a guy comes to you after drinking poison, will you advice him not to drink poison here after? NO! first you will cure him and then after he is well you would talk to him. 

Jal Desai, I'm not saying you made any bad decisions, I'm just giving an example, and defending you  All the best dude, things will work out, dont worry!


----------



## Faun (May 19, 2008)

isnt it quite opposite that in north guys family has an upper hand and in south girls family has an upper hand.

Btw I do suspect that may be u didnt prove ur  worth to the parents so they r still in kind of dilemma to take the decision. Ask them that u want to meet the guruji. And if there really a guruji then beware of the superstitious beliefs of the gals family, if u like to be happy with orthodox beliefs then u r gtg else make sure u open their eyes (in a smart way).

And what is ur parents doing >???


----------



## karmanya (May 19, 2008)

Oh cmon, This guy posts here looking for your support, and all you guys come up with is how lame the girl's family is....
Good Luck dude, and I would suggest you marry no matter what the guru says.


----------



## kumarmohit (May 19, 2008)

abey bas kar do, shaadi uski ho rahi hai, saas bahu ki tarah tum log lad rahey ho.


----------



## din (May 19, 2008)

*Fully offtopic *: Serious readers, please skip my post



jxcess2 said:


> If you are asking me to respect others viewpoints, don't u think that applies to you as well.


Sir, it will be great if you please tell me where I didn't give respect to other's viewpoints.



jxcess2 said:


> How does your girlfriend look? If u don't make it I'll be glad to pass my kundali to her guru. Just tell me his email id, I'll pass it to him right away and trust me I'll take very gud care of her for u.


This is called a rude or immature comment. And this is NOT criticism. Criticism should be constructive and not something that hurt others. Suppose you are in love with someone for a long time, everything ok and you are getting married soon. Now what you feel if some one come and say - _Man, give her details to me, let me give a try and I will take care of her for you_. Don't you think that is NOT the way you should criticize him ?

Just as you have the right to tell science is everything and you believe only in science, that guy has the right to believe in horoscope, astrology and in Gurujis. If the majority of the forum ask you to believe in astrology, you will believe in that ? Every one has their own way of thinking, and beliefs. Being a public forum, yes we do have the right to criticize someone but we should not be rude or immature in doing that. I think that is the right way (may be I am wrong).

It is not about astorolgy is better or science. It is about how to post in a nice manner. And to make it more clear, I never said astrology is everything or the Guruji's word should be final. Hes 21 now, let him make his own decision.  Give him only suggestions and your opinions.


----------



## phreak0ut (May 19, 2008)

@jxcess2-As a new member of the forum, you still don't understand how each member on this forum is. From your replies, we all assume that you are new to forumming since you keep *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/76.gif so much. Anyway, I've reported your first post. I'll let the mods handle you from there. Trust me, you don't want to be flamed here


----------



## jal_desai (May 19, 2008)

i have a feeling tht jxcess2 is not a new member to this forum... he is just with a new name....


----------



## Angie1313 (May 19, 2008)

Best of luck...i hope you both the best no matter what the decision is.


----------



## Pathik (May 19, 2008)

Good luck, Jal. Try to impress the Guruji. 
Though, just in case the Guruji says NO. What do you plan to do?


----------



## Faun (May 19, 2008)

^^gadar


----------



## din (May 19, 2008)

jal_desai

You are keeping us in suspense too lol

When will Guruji tell his decision ? ? Keep us posted ok ?


----------



## Vyasram (May 19, 2008)

Dude1: I proposed to her
Dude2: What did she say?
Dude3: Did she say 'yes'?
Dude1: No, the Guruji said 'yes'

*replace 'yes' with 'no' as per your liking


----------



## Faun (May 19, 2008)

^^loool

Yeah I do think what the gal is thinking abt butchering her fate in some guruji's hand. You live by your choice and not by others, do you ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 19, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^loool
> 
> Yeah I do think what the gal is thinking abt butchering her fate in some guruji's hand. You live by your choice and not by others, do you ?


are you mad ?

think of it from his girlfriend's case. For her, keeping ties with her family is very important. Do you think you can alienate yourself from your entire family just for a GF ? And girls are especially high in the sence of attachment. So obviously she wants her family's approval.

And how can you people just insult the guriji without knowing who he is ? You guys are assuming he is another of those kundli freaks. Well, it has a good possibility. But there is also a possiblity that this guruji person is a wise old man who is seeing if the boy is any good, and has any bad habits like alcohol/drug addiction, obesity, formal exxessive relationships, any STD, etc. You must always give him the benifit of doubt. How do you know this guruji is not a good man ? Things needn't be always like in movies. The world is different. I remember a man in my dad's village who used to be consulted for marrages. He used to not just look at a kundli and say yes or know, he used to see the next door city's hospital records and the police station's criminal records too.

I know there is a strong possibility that its a kundli freak, but lets give the man the benifit of doubt. If, If it turns out he rejected the guy's kundli, then, and only then I can ask you guys to go ahead and abuse him. Till then,

*STFU*​


----------



## Cool G5 (May 19, 2008)

I have been following this thread. 
A good solution would be to just be what you are. Don't bother about giving dakshina or something. Just pray to god & everything will be fine. Think postive & it will happen.
Best of luck from my side.


----------



## legolas (May 19, 2008)

@metal  take a chill pill. calm down!! whatever it may be, he is a third person who is in no way related and he obviously has a tell on the decision. otherwise the parents wont be waiting for his decision. even jal has told he has given "the details" to his GF's mom. what do you think the details are??
may be you don't know how an astrologer's decision can influence the minds of believers!! I do not discredit the fact that "guruji" might be a misnomer/acronym for "private detective" but its highly improbable.


----------



## Faun (May 19, 2008)

@Metalhead
caps and font size wont do a favor here 

And who said to alienate ? She could hav talked with here parents, I don't know a single case here in which parents despised their children for such things (of course this happend in TV and some typical movies).

Why cant her parents see the social behavior of the boy and then decide, why another person has to do this? Its more believable to see things right thru your eyes.

Whats up with boys parents ? Are they even informed abt this matter ? I guess not. So isn't it like they are acting too passive ?

Whats up with boy himself ? Many hav said him to pay a visit to guruji, but he seems to wait and watch the matter, let the fate sway his lifeboat.


----------



## Chirag (May 19, 2008)

Hmm don't marry if your parents don't agree. I mean how you guys even telling to marry no matter what. I mean if his parents don't agree, he shld try to convince them a bit and if they don't agree he shldn't. Same case is with my cousin brother and I can see the pain in his parent's eyes. I ain't discouraging you or something. If you love the girl, try to convince your parents but don't go against their will. You can't really go against your parents just for a whole whom you met a couple of days back. Compare 21 years with 21 days. If all agree well and fine but don't go against their will.


----------



## jal_desai (May 20, 2008)

T159 said:


> @Metalhead
> Whats up with boy himself ? Many hav said him to pay a visit to guruji, but he seems to wait and watch the matter, let the fate sway his lifeboat.



do u think i have never paid a visit to him dude?.. no doubt, it has been several months but i think he knows me. and moreover She is in mumbai, i m in gujarat and guruji is anywhere in india... he may be in his trip somewhere.



Chirag said:


> Hmm don't marry if your parents don't agree. I mean how you guys even telling to marry no matter what. I mean if his parents don't agree, he shld try to convince them a bit and if they don't agree he shldn't. Same case is with my cousin brother and I can see the pain in his parent's eyes. I ain't discouraging you or something. If you love the girl, try to convince your parents but don't go against their will. You can't really go against your parents just for a whole whom you met a couple of days back. Compare 21 years with 21 days. If all agree well and fine but don't go against their will.



right on target dude. I am quiet not because i m coward or passive. i am giving them a chance to do want they want to do.. coz they also have some respect for the guruji... After tht, I will take my chance and will do wat i want to do... i am not coward as i have told everything at my place and given her parents my dtails and moreover they have a nice eye on me.... i am on a verge of my Engg final year final sem exams starting this June... i m just a little finger crossed.... and DONT WAIT FOR RESULTS TOO SOON... I WILL DEFINITELY TELL U GUYS WHEN THE RESULT IS OUT.

But one thiing i have thought in my mind while reading all these posts... whether or not the decision is in my favor, i m NOT GONNA GIVE UP... i know i love her and she loves me... and to top it all our both families have almost no problem with it... i cannot let anyone , irrespective of mine respecting him, disrupt my future... and tell u guys, even she is very worried and tense as i m now... maybe even more than me.



Pathik said:


> Good luck, Jal. Try to impress the Guruji.
> Though, just in case the Guruji says NO. What do you plan to do?



Thnks dude for replyin... but why to impress him? i am not much into him... actually i m not in to anyone... even at my home everyone believes in one maharaj... i am not much into it!!!! Yes, i go to the holy pilgrimage just because my parents get happy with it... its just for their happiness. i believe GOD in my own way. 

and as far as ur question goes i m definitely not going to tear off my clothes crying in front of her house on my knees.... instead i will go to her parents once i become an engineer in JULY... and put the proposal again and tell them to think over it again...


----------



## kumarmohit (May 20, 2008)

[Amazed look]

You have Engg finals coming and you are planning to get married!

[/Amazed look]


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 20, 2008)

Jal_Desai, its good to know you wont give her up ever man! you know what, if you really love her, fight for her, even if the guruji says no.

Man, just now my 2nd year engg ended... watch out digit forums!!! I'll be back with a similar thread in two years... 

*posts profile in shaadi.com*

*posts profile in bharatmatrimony.com*

*waits for replies*


----------



## Roadripper (May 20, 2008)

i respect she blieves in guruji and al thingy bt guruji cant decide ur fate... he is nt G.O.D oki.. its ur destiny ... u hav the present wit ur go wit the right decisions at the rit time...first u go and talk to guruji say u love tht gal a lot ask him wat s his decision and al... if he doeesnt bribe him or something then go 2 her parents and talk to them sayin how mcuh u love her and u want her at any cost...IF guruji does some natak ... give him one ...


----------



## techx (May 20, 2008)

WTF Just Look at his age... friends. He is just 21 years old and most probably would not have even got a serious source of income yet.

How the hell is he going to raise the family if he does not have the support of  atleast his family


----------



## praka123 (May 20, 2008)

well,IT jobs are everywhere!


----------



## Lucky_star (May 20, 2008)

jal_desai, this time, how are your preparations for this semester? Remember last thread?


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2008)

^^lool


----------



## jal_desai (May 20, 2008)

techx said:


> WTF Just Look at his age... friends. He is just 21 years old and most probably would not have even got a serious source of income yet.
> 
> How the hell is he going to raise the family if he does not have the support of  atleast his family



Bohot aage nikal gaya bhai!!  i m not going to marry her right now.... i know I m just 21 and she is 22  i will finish my MBA and then i will marry her... may be possible i may have an engagement in a year but tht does not affect me in anyway....



Lucky_star said:


> jal_desai, this time, how are your preparations for this semester? Remember last thread?



O man... u really made me have shivers all over... i know yaar... last semester... somewhow i managed to get above 6. i hope this time also i will try to be between 6.5 to 7... enuf for me.


----------



## praka123 (May 21, 2008)

@desaai:is she your senior


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 21, 2008)

praka123 said:


> @desaai:is she your senior


as far as age is concerned, yes.

this is getting stranger now. he is just 21, and he wants to marry.
he wants to marry, an older girl.


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 21, 2008)

@jal_desai 
Good luck


----------



## s18000rpm (May 21, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> as far as age is concerned, yes.
> 
> this is getting stranger now. he is just 21, and he wants to marry.
> *he wants to marry, an older girl.*


whats wrong in it?


----------



## praka123 (May 21, 2008)

^well 1 or 2 yrs older is OK ??


----------



## s18000rpm (May 21, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^well 1 or 2 yrs older is OK ??


so the other way is OK?

in marriage or love
why is it ok if a man is 30+ & girl 20+


----------



## praka123 (May 21, 2008)

^|^ girl becomes "old" too soon


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (May 21, 2008)

coz all girls aren't demi moore


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (May 21, 2008)

or sharon stone for that matter.

me think both the girl and the boy are too young to think rationally about this big step they are going to take.And I sincerely hope the girl is more mature than the our boi here.


----------



## lywyre (May 21, 2008)

If the Guruji says OK, then marry her. If he says no, still marry her. Whats the fuss. Its your life man.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (May 21, 2008)

kid why doncha post her pic here we'll tell ya the right choice


----------



## hellgate (May 21, 2008)

^^^  and wat has the girls pic got to do with this matter.the guy has told u his prob and u can give ur suggestions based on that.
wat 1 of my frnds did was 1at he met the girls parents and when he came to know that they liked him as a guy he brought the girl to meet his parents.after knowing that his parents too liked the girl,they married off secretly.uptill now only the girl's parents know bout their marriage that too bout 1yr after they had married.
so if ur really desperate to marry her,1st get urself a good job (or complete ur MBA as u said u wanna do),let her also settle down and after that u can always do wat my frnd did.



MetalheadGautham said:


> ng if the boy is any good, and has any bad habits like alcohol/drug addiction, obesity, formal exxessive relationships, any STD, etc.


 
buddy u still think drinking alcohol makes u a bad person?the other thinks that u've mentioned may be ok but drinking now a days is common amongst most guys.in my7 4yrs of B.Tech i've seen that almost all of the guys drink,some occasionally and some daily.
its nothing personal but even i too drink bout once or twice in a month and i aint ashamed to tell that.i dont do anything i'm ashamed off.i smoke regularly and i dont think that all these make me a bad guy or does it?


----------



## Faun (May 21, 2008)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> coz all girls aren't demi moore


lol


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 24, 2008)

@jal_desai

kya hua??  guruji ne kya bola???


----------



## Roadripper (May 27, 2008)

hellgate said:


> ^^^  and wat has the girls pic got to do with this matter.the guy has told u his prob and u can give ur suggestions based on that.
> wat 1 of my frnds did was 1at he met the girls parents and when he came to know that they liked him as a guy he brought the girl to meet his parents.after knowing that his parents too liked the girl,they married off secretly.uptill now only the girl's parents know bout their marriage that too bout 1yr after they had married.
> so if ur really desperate to marry her,1st get urself a good job (or complete ur MBA as u said u wanna do),let her also settle down and after that u can always do wat my frnd did.
> 
> ...



smoking or drinking doesnt make a person bad by any means... once ur into a IT company u get used to tensions of deadlines and al and i got accustomed to smoking and drnking once in two months...


----------



## prasad_den (May 27, 2008)

^^ Off topic: Tensions of deadlines are all excuses.. not the reasons for developing habits like smoking and drinking..  Sorry, no offence meant, but I just couldn't resist that when someone tells me tension is the reason why he/she smoked/drank in the first place.. Please don't take offense..


----------



## Roadripper (May 29, 2008)

prasad_den said:


> ^^ Off topic: Tensions of deadlines are all excuses.. not the reasons for developing habits like smoking and drinking..  Sorry, no offence meant, but I just couldn't resist that when someone tells me tension is the reason why he/she smoked/drank in the first place.. Please don't take offense..



Dude.. come be at ma place and check out buddy ...


----------



## jal_desai (May 29, 2008)

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif HEY HEY HEY HEY HEY PPLLLLL SHE TOLD ME THAT SHE NO MORE DEPENDS ON GURUJI.... SHE WILL *DEFINITELY* MARRY ME (ofcourse after atleast 2 years) IRRESPECTIVE OF ANYTHING *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif... SHE SAID WE'LL TAKE PARENTS' PERMISSION AND JUST GO AND TAKE GURUJI'S BLESSINGS.... I SAID "YEP, I CAN DO THT... NO PROB WITH IT" .... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/111.gif

THNK U SO MUCH GUYS FOR LISTENING TO ME ... AND CARRIED ON THIS THREAD TILL 97 POSTS...


----------



## victor_rambo (May 29, 2008)




----------



## din (May 29, 2008)

Thats a great news

1. Give us all a grand party 

2. And go back to study


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 29, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (May 29, 2008)

wtf? no twist and turn in the story?

good news pal,avoid unprotected sex(or sex altogether if you can) and go back to studies.


----------



## jal_desai (May 29, 2008)

Thnks everyone...


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 29, 2008)

Hey congrats bro, if you're still on the forums after 2 years, and if we are still on the forums after 2 years, invite us to the wedding man! we'll gift you the latest comp eva~!


----------



## Faun (May 29, 2008)

well the gal seem to be on right track
I must say a mature decision.


----------



## Cool G5 (May 29, 2008)

Congrats jai_desai.
Nice to hear the good news.
Now all of us want a grand party *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif


----------



## narangz (May 29, 2008)

Congratulations


----------



## blueshift (May 29, 2008)

Good Good.

_Ab tension khatam na..?
Chalo phir padhai chalu karo._


----------



## adi007 (May 29, 2008)

Congo jai_desai

After seeing many love threads i think we need a separate section..or if possible separate subdomain
like thinkdigit.com/love911


----------



## jal_desai (May 30, 2008)

by the way ppplll my name is not JAI... My name is jaL.... as in "water"... and my gf name is Pari.... wat do ya think of JALPARI? i think it goes cool...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 30, 2008)

hellgate said:


> buddy u still think drinking alcohol makes u a bad person?the other thinks that u've mentioned may be ok but drinking now a days is common amongst most guys.in my7 4yrs of B.Tech i've seen that almost all of the guys drink,some occasionally and some daily.
> its nothing personal but even i too drink bout once or twice in a month and i aint ashamed to tell that.i dont do anything i'm ashamed off.i smoke regularly and i dont think that all these make me a bad guy or does it?


They are definitely bad habbits. As far as alcohol is concerned, a drunk guy is the last person anyone would want to hang out with. And the stench of it is a bit too pungent. Ethanol, IMO, is the worst smelling alcohol(methanol aint too bad) still its the only one ppl drink. And the lifespan of the drinker is also reduced.

As for smoking, it not only causes you lung problems, it also hurts guys around you. This is the worst thing about smoking. While alcohol can't hurt any third party, smoking can injure any and every person around you. Smoke is too pungent, stinking and horrid for words. I always get pissed off when those malasian students at the bakery nearby, or the boys near some magazine stores I visit, start smoking, as it makes me dizzy and gives me a huge bout of coughing.


jal_desai said:


> *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif HEY HEY HEY HEY HEY PPLLLLL SHE TOLD ME THAT SHE NO MORE DEPENDS ON GURUJI.... SHE WILL *DEFINITELY* MARRY ME (ofcourse after atleast 2 years) IRRESPECTIVE OF ANYTHING *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif... SHE SAID WE'LL TAKE PARENTS' PERMISSION AND JUST GO AND TAKE GURUJI'S BLESSINGS.... I SAID "YEP, I CAN DO THT... NO PROB WITH IT" .... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/111.gif
> 
> THNK U SO MUCH GUYS FOR LISTENING TO ME ... AND CARRIED ON THIS THREAD TILL 97 POSTS...


Congratulations Dude !
Happy Engagement !



The_Devil_Himself said:


> wtf? no twist and turn in the story?
> 
> good news pal,avoid unprotected sex(or sex altogether if you can) and go back to studies.


not everyone can have a movie made out of their lives. All love stories on this forum ended with a happy note. Lets just wait and see if something dramatic unfolds here...


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 30, 2008)

Congrats.....*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/111.gif


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (May 30, 2008)

Noob hunting!!!! yay.



MetalheadGautham said:


> They are definitely bad habbits. As far as alcohol is concerned, a drunk guy is the last person anyone would want to hang out with. And the stench of it is a bit too pungent. Ethanol, IMO, is the worst smelling alcohol(methanol aint too bad) still its the only one ppl drink. And the lifespan of the drinker is also reduced.


Only ethanol is 'drinkable' you |337 naab,methanol is poisonous(and all other alcohols too).Cheap country alcohol has higher levels of methanol,sometimes high enough to make it to front page of major newspapers.



-->All tests have indicated that alcohol,in moderate amounts,is actually quite beneficial to health(specially heart related conditions).


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 30, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> -->All tests have indicated that alcohol,in moderate amounts,is actually quite beneficial to health(specially heart related conditions).


that applies to *red/white wine*, not to alcohol


The_Devil_Himself said:


> Only ethanol is 'drinkable' you |337 naab,methanol is poisonous(and all other alcohols too).Cheap country alcohol has higher levels of methanol,sometimes high enough to make it to front page of major newspapers.


didn't you read ? I also mentioned that sadly, the only dinkable alcohol is also the worst smelling. Don't jump to conclusions without reading stuff, you |337 noob


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (May 30, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> They are definitely bad habbits. As far as alcohol is concerned, a drunk guy is the last person anyone would want to hang out with. And the stench of it is a bit too pungent.* Ethanol, IMO, is the worst smelling alcohol(methanol aint too bad) still its the only one ppl drink*. And the lifespan of the drinker is also reduced.



this is the only one drinkable,no choice.haha.noob.All the alcohols break down to acetaldehyde which is the cause of 'highness',, so it doesn't matter much if you drink whisky or wine or anything.


wine has the same damn alcohol I guess(and some other **** like tannins and all).

please dont reply to this.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 30, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> this is the only one drinkable,no choice.haha.noob.All the alcohols break down to acetaldehyde which is the cause of 'highness',, so it doesn't matter much if you drink whisky or wine or anything.
> 
> 
> wine has the same damn alcohol I guess(and some other **** like tannins and all).
> ...


well Mr. n00b, Wine has the same damn alcohol, and the alcohol does nothing at all. Its the OTHER stuff in wine that matters.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (May 30, 2008)

^^you can very well drink grape juice for those effects,which is far cheaper than wine methink.


----------



## phreak0ut (May 30, 2008)

jal_desai said:


> *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif HEY HEY HEY HEY HEY PPLLLLL SHE TOLD ME THAT SHE NO MORE DEPENDS ON GURUJI.... SHE WILL *DEFINITELY* MARRY ME (ofcourse after atleast 2 years) IRRESPECTIVE OF ANYTHING *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif... SHE SAID WE'LL TAKE PARENTS' PERMISSION AND JUST GO AND TAKE GURUJI'S BLESSINGS.... I SAID "YEP, I CAN DO THT... NO PROB WITH IT" .... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/111.gif
> 
> THNK U SO MUCH GUYS FOR LISTENING TO ME ... AND CARRIED ON THIS THREAD TILL 97 POSTS...



Congrats buddy! She made a wise and mature decision. All the very best in life and don't get too carried away  Padai pe dhyan de 


Ok, kahani khatam. Sab log apne apne kaam par laut jao


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2008)

alright drink beer

I hav seen people spending $$$ over vodka and other costly odorless, colorless and highnessless drinks. Such a pigs are those, instead get something good for your tummy, dont hurt it. Probably the symbiotic bacterias will be cursing u for this and your near ones too be repulsed.


----------

